# BSOD Cdd.dll when trying to run a legacy program



## Kerrenor (Oct 22, 2008)

I recently bought a Vista system with SP1 and have had no issues with it with the exception of a new legacy program i tried on it. No matter what I do to have it run in a legacy win 95/90/xp mode it blue screens the second i load the program stating cdd/dll was the cause. I have uploaded my mini dumps from the past week of trying to fix it and they system information.


----------



## Kerrenor (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Kerrenor (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Linkfan551 (Jul 25, 2008)

I have downloaded your 17 dump files and am currently processing them. I will post the results when they come in.
The first dump has a bugcheck: 0x00000050 (0xfffff901c209d1bc, 0x0, 0xfffff9600068a060, 0x5) and lists the probable cause as cdd.dll, a canonical display driver.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

0x50 bugchecks can be extremely difficult to solve as hardware issues generally come into play - but you have a new Vista x64 system. I see that cdd.dll is given the blame for at least one BSOD so far - but I can tell you with >99% certainty that this Microsoft driver is not the actual cause. More than likely, assuming a stable hardware platform, cdd.dll was in the midst of a call routine and was left to take the blame because the real culprit briefly occupied a memory address that fell within the address range of cdd.dll.

I need to obtain more system information from you - msinfo32 is just not enough here. Please click on Live SysInternals AutoRuns and SAVE it to your documents folder. Then click on the zip file attached to this post and extract the lone batch file to your DESKTOP.

Go to desktop, *right-click* on the batch file and select Run as Administrator. It will take about 5 minutes for it to run. A cmd/DOS screen will appear to keep you informed of its status. The output will be in a folder names TSF_Vista_Support in your documents folder. Zip it up and attach to your next post.

I see you are running Vista x64 and have an Intel Core2 Quad CPU along with 8gb RAM. You cannot run 16-bit programs under x64 - it will not allow you to regardless of compatibility mode selections. All drivers must be signed to run under Vista x64. I ran into this same situation first-hand when trying to run a 16-bit program that emulates the IBM TSO mainframe environment under Windows. It works fine on Vista x86 - but will not execute on x64. You should have received a simple error message not a BSOD from the attempt. Hopefully, the results of the mini kernel dump files in conjunction with the additional system information will provide some clues.

Any ? - please let me know.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

@*Linkfan551* - great job w/ the dumps. Looking forward to seeing the final output.


.


----------



## Linkfan551 (Jul 25, 2008)

Here are the results.... i hope they are of help.

~Link


----------



## Kerrenor (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the response jcgriff2, i did exactly what you had said and attached the file to the post.

The weird thing you say about the 16 bit program just giving and error is that the previous version of the program was 16 bits and plays just fine.


----------



## Kerrenor (Oct 22, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

I have gone through the 17 mini kernel dumps & related files:

The first 4 BSODs were from August and 3 had bugchecks of *0x10e* and named the Microsoft DirectX Graphics Kernel as the probable cause; the 4th was *0x1e* was inconclusive. Subsequent Windows Updates including kb955302 (*cdd.dll*) came through, the bugcheck changed to and remained 0x50 during the next 13 BSODs, with the probable cause then listed as the Microsoft non-security driver *cdd.dll *.

*0x00000010e (0x2, 0x1, 0x0, 0x0)*, probable cause = dxgkrnl.sys (DX Kernel), process running at the time = Wow.exe (3 BSODs). *0x10e* = VIDEO_MEMORY_MANAGEMENT_INTERNAL = the video memory manager cannot recover from an error. With a 0x10e bugcheck, the first parm 0x2 = an attempt was made to destroy a non-empty process heap. 

*0x0000001e (0xffffffffc0000005, 0xfffffa60096c028b, 0x1, 0x8)*, probable cause = "Unknown Image" (driver name cannot be read). *0x1e* = w/ 0xc0000005 exception (1st parm) = KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED = a kernel-mode program involved in a memory access violation. (1 BSOD)

*0x00000050, (0xfffff901c07c8f7c, 0x0, 0xfffff9600060a060, 0x5)*, probable cause = cdd.dll, process running at the time of crash = heroes4.exe. *0x50* = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA and indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced. 13 BSODs had 0x50 bugcheck - all identical except for memory addresses in parms 1 & 3.

The first item to take care of here is Norton Internet Security - you can see in the code box below that 4 of the 6 Norton modules have been disabled. This could be the cause of all. I saw these running in your Event logs. Use the Norton Removal Tool to get rid of it - Click on the Norton RT link in my signature area below and download/SAVE it to your desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot. 

Now reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply (if hi-lighted) | Click OK


```
LiveUpdate	LiveUpdate	Stopped	Manual	Share Process	"c:\program files (x86)\symantec\liveupdate\lucomserver_3_4.exe"	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
LiveUpdate Notice	LiveUpdate Notice	Running	Auto	Share Process	"c:\program files (x86)\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe" /h cccommon	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
Symantec Core LC	Symantec Core LC	Stopped	Disabled	Own Process	c:\progra~2\common~1\symant~1\ccpd-lc\symlcsvc.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
Symantec Event Manager	ccEvtMgr		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	"c:\program files (x86)\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe" /h cccommon	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
Symantec Lic NetConnect service	CLTNetCnService	Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	"c:\program files (x86)\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe" /h cccommon	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
Symantec Settings Manager ccSetMgr		Stopped	Disabled	Share Process	"c:\program files (x86)\common files\symantec shared\ccsvchst.exe" /h cccommon	Ignore	LocalSystem	0
```
You should check with the Device Manager for any red/yellow flags. Install any driver updates. Looking through the memory dumps, I found some Broadcom drivers that are over 1 year old - there may be updates for them. I am not sure what p2.sys is.


```
btwavdt.sys  Mon Jun 11 19:39:40 2007 (466DDD3C)
btwaudio.sys Wed Jun 20 17:06:08 2007 (467996C0)
btwl2cap.sys Tue May 08 19:10:12 2007 (46410354)
btwrchid.sys Mon Jun 11 19:40:55 2007 (466DDD87)

PS2.sys      Thu Sep 07 18:49:03 2006
```

The items in the code box below may be a problem - especially the 1st one - I don't recognize it whatsoever. I noticed that your system crashed continuously within the first 10 minutes after boot-up. See if you can un-install or go into MSCONFIG and un-check boxes to prevent start-up. If you need additional help with this, please let me know and I can provide instructions for our HiJackThis Log Help forum.

A summary of the bugchecks can be found un the 2nd code box below; the full dbug logs are attached to this post.

Any ? - post again or send me a PM. Apologies for the delay.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.



```
Start-up
lphcp6qj0ecb3	c:\windows\system32\lphcp6qj0ecb3.exe	Home-Desktop\Kerr***	Startup

MyWebSearch Email Plugin	c:\progra~2\mywebs~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoemon.exe	Home-Desktop\Kerr***	Startup

My Web Search Service	MyWebSearchService	Running	Auto	Own Process	c:\progra~2\mywebs~1\bar\1.bin\mwssvc.exe	Normal	LocalSystem	0
```

.


*BSOD bugcheck summary*

```
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c209d1bc, 0, fffff9600068a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c22592bc, 0, fffff960006ca060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c2f147cc, 0, fffff9600063a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c29b485c, 0, fffff9600064a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c0757b5c, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c077df7c, 0, fffff9600068a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c07bea0c, 0, fffff960006ea060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c008b6ac, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c23f86bc, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c205de8c, 0, fffff960006ba060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c206a6dc, 0, fffff9600069a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c07c8f7c, 0, fffff9600060a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c289cf7c, 0, fffff9600062a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa60096c028b, 1, 8}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Oct 21 21:35:06.917 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:15.993
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c209d1bc, 0, fffff9600068a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Oct 21 21:27:41.757 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:46.459
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c22592bc, 0, fffff960006ca060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Tue Oct 21 21:07:24.733 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 21:25:48.297
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c2f147cc, 0, fffff9600063a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 23:32:44.897 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:07.609
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c29b485c, 0, fffff9600064a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 22:46:54.480 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:20:29.637
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c0757b5c, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 22:25:26.680 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:44.397
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c077df7c, 0, fffff9600068a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 22:22:44.534 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:35.251
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c07bea0c, 0, fffff960006ea060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 22:19:01.179 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:18.896
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c008b6ac, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 21:45:21.293 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:53.384
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c23f86bc, 0, fffff9600067a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 21:42:23.110 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:24.817
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c205de8c, 0, fffff960006ba060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 21:31:51.617 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:20.711
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c206a6dc, 0, fffff9600069a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 21:19:29.351 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:24.445
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c07c8f7c, 0, fffff9600060a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Fri Oct 17 21:15:58.091 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 23:41:02.502
BugCheck 50, {fffff901c289cf7c, 0, fffff9600062a060, 5}
Probably caused by : cdd.dll ( cdd!memcpy+80 )
PROCESS_NAME:  heroes4.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Thu Aug 28 21:59:49.895 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:00:31.882
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffffa60096c028b, 1, 8}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Mon Aug 25 00:38:07.730 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 4 days 0:17:35.446
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Mon Aug  4 00:30:41.548 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:30:03.856
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Debug session time: Sun Aug  3 01:36:41.361 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 9 days 1:39:30.719
BugCheck 10E, {2, 1, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGPROCESS::Destroy+367 )
PROCESS_NAME:  Wow.exe
```


----------

